# Shimano Fireblood



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

Where do you get theses reels, they certainly look pretty flash come to think of it, they look a lot like the new stradics, but i cant seem to find a supplier of them they look like this:









and does anyone know how much coin it takes to own one of these jewels?


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

ottos at drummoyne have a 1000 and a 2500 still for sale .about $700 if you want one.they are a very good reel and i got five.also they dont make them any more thats why they are hard to find.
cheers wayne


----------



## shabby (Mar 24, 2011)

BCF has them in the 1000 size down in melbourne check the online store if you're closest store doesn't have them, if you haven't already.


----------



## shabby (Mar 24, 2011)

BigGee said:


> Looks a lot like a CI4 ??? Lot cheaper than that.


Almost as lite too


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

:? apparently i heard they were a budget orientated reel, they seem very similar to the Stardic Ci4, just three times the price, i think ill get a stradic instead


----------



## Tablets (Oct 31, 2008)

They are not a budget orientated reel, whoever told you that doesnt know what they are talking about.

They are Stella FB minus a bearing or two, they have the same rigid support drag system as a stella so if you pull the spool off you will see exactly why they are not budget, and all the parts are interchangable with The FB Stella. The only thing in common with a Ci4 Stradic is the colour scheme, the Fireblood is made in Japan, Ci4 Stradic is made in Malaysia. If you find one give it a spin in direct comparison to a Stradic and you will feel the difference in smoothness and tolerances.
In fact I have two 2500 Stella FB and one Fireblood 2500 FA and the Fireblood is the smoothest of these 3 reels straight out of the box.
The Firebloods were discontinued about 2 or so years ago, there may be a few floating around at ridiculous prices in country areas and thats why they havent sold. If you can find one, buy it, you will be very happy.

Paul.W


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

Have a look at the Okuma Flame and the Fireblood side by side.... Not the same quality but the flame is a good reel and only about $100, I think I'll go with the flame


----------

